# prolonged jaundice test tmro



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

hi 
can you tell me what they do in this test? my 2 week old is still slightly jaundiced so has to have a check. does the severity of the jaundice have any effect on the prognosis? i only ask as she is only very slightly jaundice and my HV said she was only referring her as she also has dull whites of the eyes. 
i'm just concerned. 
thanks
fran x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

hi hun,

how did the test go did you manage to find out the results...

so sorry have only just got round to answering as been sorting theo and been to centre parcs so busy busy   

please let me know

luv v xxxx


----------

